

Is the Surface Pro overpriced? MacBook Air vs. Surface Pro: Tale of the tape - kemper
http://bgr.com/2012/12/03/surface-pro-vs-macbook-air-comparison/

======
HaakonKL
Wait, the Surface Pro comes with 64GB ROM?

Who the hell wants their SSD to be read only?

